# ADW Theme Glass Rings



## jairomeo (Jun 24, 2011)

After a hiatus of making anything new, I made a new ADW theme called Glass Rings. There is a free preview version and a full version on the market.

I also made a page on my site for it that has a list of themed icons and a request page to add more as well. At the moment it includes 213 uniquely themed icons paired to their free or paid versions as well, I have 35 more that will be going into the next update along with adding in Sense 3.0 icons and MIUI

Attached are screen shots of the theme.

Free Version

Full Version

Theme Page

At the moment I have no intentions of making a CM7 theme to go with this, I am still trying to find motivation to update my Flavored Ice themes to it. However I love how Synergy looks with it and may con Brian and company into letting me kang it and make some mods to it so the Notification Bar matches the theme.


----------



## jairomeo (Jun 24, 2011)

I also made a page that is for additional walls for the theme by request, for people who purchased the theme.

http://jbthemes.com/jairomeo/glass-rings-for-adw/glass-rings-alt-walls


----------



## irishmyles003 (Jul 9, 2011)

This theme is rockin! Downloaded the free preview version, and I'm rocking the paid version. Love the look of it! A CM7 theme would be awesome if it would ever come to it! Keep up the great work!


----------



## jairomeo (Jun 24, 2011)

irishmyles003 said:


> This theme is rockin! Downloaded the free preview version, and I'm rocking the paid version. Love the look of it! A CM7 theme would be awesome if it would ever come to it! Keep up the great work!


I'm not sure about a full theme yet, I like it with Synergy but I am talking to them on jacking synergy as a base and making changes to the status bar and some items to make it work with Glass Rings


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jairomeo said:


> I'm not sure about a full theme yet, I like it with Synergy but I am talking to them on jacking synergy as a base and making changes to the status bar and some items to make it work with Glass Rings


What theme is in your first image?


----------

